# What to serve with Barbecue Quail



## jrsjunecleaver (Jan 17, 2006)

Texas Barbecue Quail??  

This is quail, stuffed with firejack cheese, wrapped in bacon. I have never done this before, but I'm told it's good. I need ideas for a side dish!! Thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2006)

It does sound good.  How about some roasted potatoes with rosemary?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 17, 2006)

Baked Beans...Potato Salad....pasta.....or as pds said, roasted potatoes.
and yes, I'm just a little bit backwoods.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2006)

The baked beans sound good!  I wonder if I have any in the pantry?


----------



## ironchef (Jan 17, 2006)

How about making some polenta fries? Roasted Poblano and Queso Cotija Polenta fries. That would be good.


----------



## Constance (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry, but I can't imagine doing that to a sweet little quail. 

I salt & pepper them, dredge them in seasoned flour, and brown on both sides in a skillet with bacon grease. When they are browned, I add a little water or broth, put the lid on and let them steam until tender. I serve them with mashed potatoes, quail gravy, peas and bisquits. 

Squirrel and wild rabbit are also good fixed this way.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 18, 2006)

To me this dish just calls out for something with rice. Perhaps some rice stuffed peppers/tomatoes/onions or eggplants. Or a pilaf, perhaps with rice or even another grain such as quinoa or barley.


----------



## TexasTamale (Jan 18, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> To me this dish just calls out for something with rice. Perhaps some rice stuffed peppers/tomatoes/onions or eggplants. Or a pilaf, perhaps with rice or even another grain such as quinoa or barley.


 

Thats sounds delish!, and along the lines of what I was thinkin...rice.
(the stuffed onion is going to be on the menu tonite. Thanks Piccolina!)


----------



## mish (Jan 18, 2006)

I haven't read thru the posts, but some thoughts:

Wild rice, rice timbales or risotto
Onions stuffed with walnuts and raisins
Squash stuffed with wild rice, raisins, nuts, cinnamon
Bleu cheese yorkshire pudding - posted a recipe here in the forum - it is made like a popover & doesn't require pan drippings
Creamed spinach
Corn souffle
Roasted asparagus w butter & parm
Cranberry compote or fruity side
Caramelized shallots
Roasted chestnuts
Squash Flan (As a side dish, I posted in the vegetable thread)


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 18, 2006)

Grits--cheese grits.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 18, 2006)

My Stuffed Green Chiles would go great with this!  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/stuffed-green-chiles-15323.html?

 Barbara


----------



## jrsjunecleaver (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies!  Haven't decided what to make, but this is a great start!


----------

